# Watery Poops



## jomeigs (Aug 18, 2012)

Do females coming into breeding condition develop watery stool? My Darla( the Lutino) is about 10 months and her cere is turning brown, has been getting into her seed dish and just noticed today her stool is watery. Is 10 months an average age for a first time coming into season? She is also molting! She seems happy, playful and eating oh and still biting







Also, quarantine has been over with my new guy Spanky. They still have not met, just talked. Should I prolong their meeting?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Generally, I did not see a change in the consistency of the poop when my females came into condition.
Has she been eating more vegetables than normal?

Rearrange her cage frequently and limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 - 10.
If she's spending time IN her seed dish, then you may need to get a different type which she will not be inclined to use as a nesting site.
Limit the amount of protein in her diet.

I'd wait until Darla is out of condition before introducing her to Spanky in neutral territory.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a hen that has hormonal periods when she lays eggs, during that time her droppings are large and more wet than usual due to enlargement in the reproductive tract. I agree with FaeryBee in waiting on the introduction, if she likes to bite she may be even more snippy when in condition.


----------



## jomeigs (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you!! No change in her eating. She is acting fine in every other way. How long are they in condition? How do you know when it's over? I will wait for the introduction. They can chatter at a distance. 
on another note, my daughter thought she heard Spanky talking yesterday. Then I woke up this morning to what I thought was talking. Now I am sneak stalking him. Lol! I guess he will have some more time to perfect his skills, if he is indeed learning to talk.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

From what I've read, a hormonal cycle can last anywhere from 6 to 12 weeks but I've never had one of my females in condition for that length of time.


----------



## jomeigs (Aug 18, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> From what I've read, a hormonal cycle can last anywhere from 6 to 12 weeks but I've never had one of my females in condition for that length of time.


Thank you. How can you tell? Do you just tell by behavior and/or beak color?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both behavior and beak color. If you limit her daylight, rearrange the cage frequently and limit protein in her diet, it is going to help bring her out of condition faster.*


----------

